

New project management service launched. Ask for feedback - poshboytl
http://pragmatic.ly

======
rociiu
Tried the product for some times, I like the real time collaboration, agree
that it's designed for software project management for iterations, tickets
features, can be used by teams that runs agile development like scrum. It will
be better to have code repos(github) integrated, associate commit with tickets
and show the commits in the activities.

Good job on the real time and single page, what tools/frameworks are you
using?

~~~
poshboytl
Thanks for the feedback. We are working hard to integrate the github(and some
other services) with Pragmatic.ly. I believe you will like that. So please
keep up with us and you will see the update in the near future.

We use the Ruby on Rails as the backend. And use Spine.js for the front-end
MVC framework. For the the real time part, we use a service called Pusher.

Up to now, this combo works pretty well for us.

------
_kaichen
Looks cool, realtime collaboration make it awesome! It fully utilizes my wide
screen. These's my first feeling on this product.

Which methodology you guys follow behind this product? Is it Scrum? If so,
could you talk about the different with sprint.ly?

------
kiskis
first reaction is that it's an asana look and feel ripoff.

~~~
poshboytl
Thank you for the feedback. We also love Asana. It works good but not quite
well for us especially on software project management field. I agree the
layout looks like Asana but we do a lot UX work instead of just riping off the
Asana. Keep up with Pragmatic.ly to let us show you we're not a ripoff. :)

